

A Plague of Pigs in Texas (2011) - a3voices
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/ist/?next=/science-nature/a-plague-of-pigs-in-texas-73769069/?all

======
benbreen
The environmental history of this stuff is really interesting - Elinor
Melville wrote a good book about the "ungulate eruptions" following the
Spanish conquest of Mesoamerica:
[http://books.google.co.uk/books/about/A_Plague_of_Sheep.html...](http://books.google.co.uk/books/about/A_Plague_of_Sheep.html?id=kEvQLSDmv_wC)

